# T-sonic 610 or 630



## vish1988 (Jul 11, 2007)

i have decided to buy T-sonic ka mp3 player
but i am confused between 610 and 630
there no big prics diff between them 
so please tell me should i go for 610 or 630​


----------



## Lucky_star (Jul 11, 2007)

T 610


----------



## devilzdad (Jul 11, 2007)

T610??

i read dat sound quality in T630 is better than t610 and also economical but ofcourse some accessories are missing in 630 when compared to 610....


----------



## vish1988 (Jul 11, 2007)

devilzdad said:
			
		

> T610??





			
				devilzdad said:
			
		

> i read dat sound quality in T630 is better than t610 and also economical but ofcourse some accessories are missing in 630 when compared to 610....



r u sure  sound quality of 630 is better than 610??


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 11, 2007)

get T.610 it rocks. even i own it. now i upgraded its firmware to 3.4. having superb experience with it.


----------



## vish1988 (Jul 11, 2007)

while searching on google i got this review

*www.techenclave.com/forums/t-sonic-630-vs-610-a-92067.html

if sound quality of 610 is better than 630 then i will go for 610

please reply soon

​


----------



## devilzdad (Jul 11, 2007)

I have not used 630...... i am also searching for gud pen drive with mp3 player with FM( check out my another thread) ........ its better if anyone who has used 630 gives his opinion....


----------



## janitha (Jul 11, 2007)

Intel_Gigacore said:
			
		

> get T.610 it rocks. even i own it. now i upgraded its firmware to 3.4. having superb experience with it.



Pl explain how to upgrade the firmware and precautions to be taken if any.
Edit:
Done it with the help of instructions from transcendusa.com


----------



## Lucky_star (Jul 11, 2007)

Not much difference in sound quality in 610 and 630. I found virtually, no difference in 610 and 630.
The only difference between 630 and 610 is that the 630 has got an external line-in port through which you can connect a microphone or an external sound input.
Additionally, it can play DRM files. 610 has got an internal microphone. And no need to worry about DRM music as long as you are in India.

Data transfer rates are same for 630 and 610. You cant expect it function exactly like a pendrive, because the data transfer speeds are awfully slow(30-40 seconds for a 5 MB file), but you can keep small files in it.
Combine it with a good quality earphone like the Creative EP-630 and you will get the best music.
The choice is yours.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 11, 2007)

bundled earphones of 610 are better then 630
i suggest u get to get latest T.sonic 630 with Creatvie EP 630 Earphones

2 GB T.sonic 2.7k + Creative EP 630 900 Rs

total 3.5 approx....best deal best Combo...best music...best solution
the idea is get a EP 630 after 2 mnths if u cant immediately buy it...i mean collect money in 2 mnths time and go for it...i follow this rule always


----------



## vish1988 (Jul 12, 2007)

thank you every one for there reply 

yesterday i bought t-sonic 630 for Rs 2650/- from lamington 
and sound quality is good
i have some quries about it

1:in the user manual for formware upgrade they have said that only 
win98 and XP are supported but i am having vista 
so is it safe to upgrade from vista ??

2:also i can't folder in player all the songs are listed one after another​


----------



## devilzdad (Jul 12, 2007)

dude howz the data transfer rate??? can u plz temme approx time taken by it to transfer 500MB??


----------



## vish1988 (Jul 12, 2007)

devilzdad said:
			
		

> dude howz the data transfer rate??? can u plz temme approx time taken by it to transfer 500MB??



it is aprrox 900KB/sec
​


----------



## kool (Jul 13, 2007)

dont buy T-sonic........... its verr slow data transfer..... u can check review in latest CHIP magazine!!


----------



## ashisharya (Jul 13, 2007)

i have bought t sonic 630 n its pretty gud be it in sound, drag n drop, battery life, excellent display 


go it for sure


----------



## vish1988 (Jul 13, 2007)

ashisharya said:
			
		

> i have bought t sonic 630 n its pretty gud be it in sound, drag n drop, battery life, excellent display





			
				ashisharya said:
			
		

> go it for sure



1 Q about 630 

i can't see folder   All the songs are listed one by one
but i have seen folder in my friends 610


----------



## janitha (Jul 13, 2007)

vish1988 said:
			
		

> 1 Q about 630
> 
> i can't see folder   All the songs are listed one by one
> but i have seen folder in my friends 610​




But in my T.610, folders are not seen, only the files.​


----------



## fatguysmart (Jul 13, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> But in my T.610, folders are not seen, only the files.


I think thye folders will be seen only when you record some FM radio or do some recording with the microphone.
The two folders you will seen then are FM and VOICE.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jul 13, 2007)

i too had the same prob. i am having T-610 what u do is create  a new folder 

in the T-sonic like u do in pen drive   and put some songs in it 

from the next time onwards u can drag the folders containing songs 

worked for me 

also fatguysmart is correct 

@vish1988 have u purchased 2 gb t-sonic 630 for Rs 2650/- 

cos i had purchased 1 gb T-610 3 monts ago for 2300/-


----------



## janitha (Jul 13, 2007)

saurabh kakkar said:
			
		

> i too had the same prob. i am having T-610 what u do is create  a new folder
> 
> in the T-sonic like u do in pen drive   and put some songs in it
> 
> ...



It is only natural since prices of certain IT products come down so fast. In my case, about 2 months back I bought my 2GB T.610 for Rs.3500/-!

And yes recordings are in separate folders.
But copying folders containing mp3s from the PC don't work. Only the mp3s are shown in the player.


----------



## Lucky_star (Jul 13, 2007)

I can see all the folders in my T610. How come you are not seeing it?
I have arranged them as folders, subfolders(upto level 4)
And I can see all the folders.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 13, 2007)

even t610 has a good battery life. and when i buyed it was 3.2k the bundled earphones is superb both in audio and build quality. the latest model will wont ship a good build quality earphones. though the audio quality remains same.


----------



## janitha (Jul 14, 2007)

Lucky_star said:
			
		

> I can see all the folders in my T610. How come you are not seeing it?
> I have arranged them as folders, subfolders(upto level 4)
> And I can see all the folders.



Thank you. I will try again and post.

BTW, have you tried the voice recording? If so, how is the quality@ 'high' setting?


----------



## Lucky_star (Jul 14, 2007)

Voice recording is good. But you have to keep it still. A slight disturbance in the air is also caught by it. If you set the Environment to quiet, then recording becomes a problem, because, while you hold it, your fingers rub against its body and that vibrations are also caught by it. Overall, the rec. quality is good. But I am not satisfied with the FM. Maybe its the problem with my set. The recption is poor and quite noisy.


----------



## janitha (Jul 14, 2007)

Lucky_star said:
			
		

> Voice recording is good. But you have to keep it still. A slight disturbance in the air is also caught by it. If you set the Environment to quiet, then recording becomes a problem, because, while you hold it, your fingers rub against its body and that vibrations are also caught by it. Overall, the rec. quality is good. But I am not satisfied with the FM. Maybe its the problem with my set. The recption is poor and quite noisy.



In my case, the nearest FM station is 70Km away and so the question doesn't arise.


----------



## Lucky_star (Jul 14, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> In my case, the nearest FM station is 70Km away and so the question doesn't arise.


Hehe, 
Here its the building next to my appartment. Just some metres away.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 14, 2007)

and yes the transfer speed of t610 is bit slower. i agree with it. and you can use it as a pendrive for occasionally, its not suited for frequent use. t610 was also the silver medal winner is recent review by digit


----------



## vish1988 (Jul 14, 2007)

fatguysmart said:
			
		

> I think thye folders will be seen only when you record some FM radio or do some recording with the microphone.





			
				fatguysmart said:
			
		

> The two folders you will seen then are FM and VOICE.




yes you can see folder 
in t-sonic 630 go to settings-> playlist editor 
and enable playlist editor


----------



## janitha (Jul 14, 2007)

vish1988 said:
			
		

> yes you can see folder
> in t-sonic 630 go to settings-> playlist editor
> and enable playlist editor​



In the case of my T.Sonic 610, Under Settings, there is no play list editor and there are only the following options - "About, Rec Quality, Rec Environment, Contrast, Language, Power Saving, Screen Saving, EQ and User EQ, Repeat Mode, Sync Lyrics" . The rirmware version is 3,4.​


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 27, 2007)

I got a 630, any idea if it supports playlists? I can't figure out how to create them with the inbuilt thing. I need my songs played trackwise  Does it support m3u files or pls ?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 27, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> I got a 630



congrats quwerty manic !! can u tell me hows the music quality ??
and also its cost plzz


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 28, 2007)

Mine's a 4 GB, cost me 2.9k. While I can't say about quality, cause its clear enough for me on the bundled earphones and I haven't tried other players, the 630 does have a higher volume support than the 610 and its interface and looks are far sleeker.


----------



## Lucky_star (Aug 28, 2007)

610 and 630 doesn't have playlist support. Songs play folderwise alphbetically.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 28, 2007)

630 does have Playlist support, thing is, no info on how to use it. Its an inbuilt playlist editor, not the .pls/.m3u style of support ... I just found that out. But yet to see how to use that ..

And for people bothered by its difference, why don't you look at the Datasheets available for each at www.transcendusa.com and find the difference in components yourself


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2007)

Just hav a look here
T.Sonic 820

*www.techtree.com/India/Reviews/Transcend_Tsonic_820/551-82785-571.html


----------

